# New TT Owner



## scmuk (11 mo ago)

Hi Everyone,

Just bought my first Audi yesterday and is going to be delivered on Thursday.

It is a 2014 2.0 TFSI Black Edition Quatro Coupe in Orange









I am very much looking forward to driving it at the weekend, and will post more pics as soon as we have some nice weather.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi scmuk, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi scmuk welcome , nice Looker & bold 😎


----------



## DEVTT2005 (11 mo ago)

Welcome to the TT forum nice colour 👍


----------



## billmil (Jan 27, 2021)

Wow   that will turn a few heads


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

quattro, petrol, BE, ticking all the boxes, hope its a DSG, then almost perfect spec


----------



## Big Farma (9 mo ago)

scmuk said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just bought my first Audi yesterday and is going to be delivered on Thursday.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome !


----------

